# Mini retina rémanence



## esam74 (22 Novembre 2013)

Salut a tous, mon nouveau mini retina est sujet à rémanence, j'ai fait le fameux test du damier et au bout de dix minutes j'ai des marques.je me disais pas grave c'est beaucoup 10min sans toucher à l'écran mais après être resté une minute sur une page elle me laisse des traces aussi. Je précise qu'il faut un fond d'écran assez foncé et uniforme pour le remarquer. 
D'autres ont aussi ce soucis? J'hésite à le changer je suis dans les 14 jours et j'aurais juste à attendre qu'il arrive gentiment vu que commandé sur le store. 
Vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## Hoover974 (22 Novembre 2013)

c'est à cause de cela que j'ai opté pour un ipad air... Mais oui hésite pas à le changer si l'écran fait défaut.


----------



## esam74 (22 Novembre 2013)

C'est cool j'ai jusqu'au 7 janvier pour le changer, par contre très étrange Apple au téléphone m'a dit qu'il me changeait que l'iPad pas la boîte entière en gros même si les reconditionnés n'existe pas encore ça pourrait être le cas. C'est considéré comme une réparation et pas un échange, vraiment je comprend pas pourquoi ils m'ont dit ça alors que hors période de fête comme la on a 14jours. Du coup je passe par le store et je demande un remplacement. Au pire je me fait rembourser et j'en prend un autre,dommage qu'ils en ont pas au store de Genève. J'ai déjà eu ce soucis de rémanence sur mon mbp j'en ai non marre! Quelle qualité de daube!


----------



## Philbel66 (5 Décembre 2013)

2 ipad mini retirés coup sur coup à l'AppleStore Opera, les 2 avec l'effet de rémanence. Et pas besoin de faire le test 10 minutes, une trentaine de secondes suffit à laisser une trace... Je n'arrive pas à comprendre qu'Apple laisse passer ce genre de défaut sur des produits haut de gamme...


----------



## cillab (5 Décembre 2013)

esam74 a dit:


> C'est cool j'ai jusqu'au 7 janvier pour le changer, par contre très étrange Apple au téléphone m'a dit qu'il me changeait que l'iPad pas la boîte entière en gros même si les reconditionnés n'existe pas encore ça pourrait être le cas. C'est considéré comme une réparation et pas un échange, vraiment je comprend pas pourquoi ils m'ont dit ça alors que hors période de fête comme la on a 14jours. Du coup je passe par le store et je demande un remplacement. Au pire je me fait rembourser et j'en prend un autre,dommage qu'ils en ont pas au store de Genève. J'ai déjà eu ce soucis de rémanence sur mon mbp j'en ai non marre! Quelle qualité de daube!



bonjour d'abord

on ta raconter des conneries je me suis fait changer le mien sans probléme
sur l'ipad air tu a 2ans de garantie


----------



## huguesdelamure (8 Décembre 2013)

cillab a dit:


> bonjour d'abord
> 
> on ta raconter des conneries je me suis fait changer le mien sans probléme
> sur l'ipad air tu a 2ans de garantie




Sur toute la gamme Apple, la garantie Européenne est de 2 ans...


----------



## doupold (8 Décembre 2013)

huguesdelamure a dit:


> Sur toute la gamme Apple, la garantie Européenne est de 2 ans...



Contre les vices cachés...


----------



## esam74 (9 Décembre 2013)

Hello, je suis allé en Apple store et ils peuvent pas faire un échange du tout alors je dois rappeler Apple care vu que j'ai acheté en ligne et ils feront l'échange entier eux.


----------



## Argeuh (9 Décembre 2013)

Problème de stock en magasin peut être.


----------



## esam74 (10 Décembre 2013)

non c'est qu'en magasin ils echangent pas un achat du store online. Bizarre parce que pour la cover ils m'ont rien dit.


----------



## esam74 (18 Décembre 2013)

Voilà 2ème iPad et toujours cette rémanence, apparemment seul les cellulaires sont touchés, peut être ont ils un écran d'un autre fabriquant que les wifi only. Celui de ma copine n'en a aucune c'est flagrant la différence.
J'hésite à encore l'échanger si c'est pour avoir pareil...


----------



## chinoisurfer (19 Décembre 2013)

Ben rechange. 
Sa sert arien de payer autant pour te taper une tablette niveau qualité bas de gamme android avec rémanence and co. 
A un moment ou a un autre tu en auras un parfaitement fonctionnel. Par contre je serai toi je demanderai un petit geste commercial  
Sinon passe sous ipad air


----------



## esam74 (19 Décembre 2013)

J'ai énormément hésité pour le air! Mais j'ai tellement rêvé du mini quand j'avais mon iPad 3 que même si le air est splendide ça reste moins transportable partout mais depuis la vente de mon mbp retina je me dis que le air serait top aussi.Oui pour le geste commercial c'est sur, pour mon 5s échangé 3 fois j'ai eu une coque Apple red et l'adaptateur carte sd!
J'ai vraiment l'impression que les cellulaire ont tous ce soucis ça m'embête beaucoup.


----------



## esam74 (19 Décembre 2013)

Quelle plaie le nouveau a une fuite de lumière! Changement demain pour un 4ème!! C'est dingue! J'ai eu une cover par contre ça c'est sympa en plus elle rentre dans ma housse incase. A part mon Mac mini tous mes récents produits Apple ont eu des soucis ça craint.


----------



## doudee (20 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
La rémanence ne concerne-t-elle uniquement les iPad mini retira cellular ?


----------



## Mouette03 (20 Décembre 2013)

ba moi 2 mini retina cellular les 2 ont avaient de la remanance, retour a l'envoyeur


----------



## esam74 (20 Décembre 2013)

J'ai eu un 3ème échange (donc 4ème iPad), 2 fuites de lumière de dingue! Et encore j'avais pas testé la rémanence, on dirait bien que seul les cellulaire en ont effectivement. C'est une honte cette marque. Je sais plus quoi faire c'était le cadeau de ma copine, le air reste trop grand pour moi mais la j'en peux plus, qu'elle qualité de merde!!!


----------



## esam74 (22 Décembre 2013)

Pour ceux qui suivent le feuilleton, hier j'ai été changé a nouveau mon ipad, mais ils n'avaient plus de 32g cellulaire. J'ai demandé qu'il me fasse le 64 pour le meme prix mais ils ont pas voulu donc je dois repasser lundi reprendre un 32, apres un certain temps de negociation j'ai quand meme reussi a avoir une smart cover, du coup j'en ai eu 2 d'offertes, ca sert a rien j'aurai preféré qu'il fasse la meme reduc sur le 64 mais bon c'est mieux que rien vu les soucis.
Je prie pour ne pas avoir a nouveau de soucis d'ecran avec le..... 5eme!
Je suis désespéré, ma vieille nexus 7 avait pas ces soucis pour 250e.


----------



## BlueVelvet (22 Décembre 2013)

.. juste pour ajouter une voix, iPad mini 128 wifi seulement, écran impeccable, ni rémanence ni fuite de lumière... Beau gadget! Et bon courage à ceux qui ont des soucis, j'espère que ça se réglera...


----------



## esam74 (23 Décembre 2013)

Oui les wifi n'ont pas l'air touchés, celui de ma copine à des mini fuites de lumières mais c'est vraiment minime. Rien à voir avec les miens et surtout elle n'a aucune rémanence


----------



## esam74 (24 Décembre 2013)

Malédiction ça fait deux jours qu'ils n'en ont plus grrrr.
2 jours chez la belle famille sans iPad ça va être dur 
Joyeux Noël la vous tous!


----------



## esam74 (27 Décembre 2013)

Pas grand monde à l'air de suivre mais peu importe je continu mon aventure, aujourd'hui ils n'avaient toujours pas de 32 du coup j'ai pris un 64. J'ai pas testé la rémanence et je sais pas si je le ferais j'ai pas envie d'être encore déçu. Par contre il a aussi des fuites de lumière comme les autres. C'est vraiment minime mais dommage quand même. Sur tous les modèles que j'ai eu elles sont en bas de l'écran vers le bouton home.


----------



## Max67s (27 Décembre 2013)

Salut,

C'est quand même impressionnant qu'on ne peut plus acheter un ipad sans avoir de problème.
J'ai échangé 6 fois mon ipad Air suite a de la jaunisse. Écran côté gauche jaune et côté droit blanc éclatant.
C'est très gênant lors de la lecture.

En gros tu donnes +500 dans un produit défectueux...

C'est dingue.
Courage...


----------



## feemail (27 Décembre 2013)

C'est pas de chance, vu le prix de l'appareil,
De mon côté &#128522;&#128515;
Ipad air 128 go sans aucun de ces problèmes.....&#128512;
Il faut croire que c'était mon jour de chance

Je crois aussi que ceux, pour qui tout va bien, ne s'expriment pas forcément,
En tout cas bon courage aux malchanceux


----------



## Max67s (27 Décembre 2013)

Comme quoi on peut être chanceux ^^
Tu l'as acheté quand ?! Quelles sont les 4 premières lettres de ton serial no stp (DMRL pour moi)
Ce site nous donne même la semaine de fabrication : http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html

Voilà mon rapport : 
Nice Name: iPad Air (WiFi)
Machine Model: iPad4,1
Family name: A1474
Group1: iPad
Group2: Air
Generation: 
CPU speed: 1.4GHz
Screen size: 9.7 inch
Screen resolution: 2048x1536 pixels
Colour: Silver
Production year: 2013 
Production week: 49 (December) 
Model introduced: 2013
Capacity: 32GB
Memory - flavour: xx
Factory: DM (China - Foxconn)


----------



## feemail (28 Décembre 2013)

Acheté le jour de sa sortie le 1er novembre à l'Apple store opéra
Nr DMPL

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h22 ----------

Et la semaine fabrication : 42 (octobre)


----------



## Max67s (28 Décembre 2013)

Effectivement tu as eu de la chance ^^


----------



## esam74 (28 Décembre 2013)

Pour mon mini: 50, décembre


----------



## strix80 (28 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

acheté iPad mini Rétina en septembre; pas de problème pour l'instant.


----------



## feemail (28 Décembre 2013)

????

Le mini retina en septembre ????
Tu travaille chez Apple ?? (Tu a eu un proto)


----------



## esam74 (12 Janvier 2014)

J'ai entre les mains mon 5eme ou 6eme ipad et j'ai encore des fuites de lumiere. Je n'ai pas fait de test de remanence mais je laisse tomber je vais meme pas tenter je le garde j'en ai archi marre des echanges.
Aucun n'avaient pas de fuites de lumieres dans le bas de l'ecran ca craint.
Moi qui suis un peu maniaque et obsessionnel ca va etre dur de pas faire une fixette sur ca.
A chaque nouveau produit apple son lot de mauvaises surprises, dommage.


----------



## Mouette03 (14 Janvier 2014)

4 eme ipad mini retina cellular reçu et quasi pas de rémanence mais une légère fuite de lumière  ! Retour à l'envoyeur ! En espérant que le prochain n'aura pas plus de rémanence ! Peut être sont t ils sur la bonne voie pour résoudre le problème !


----------



## MrFoulek (14 Janvier 2014)

Comment peux tu accepter de recevoir un produit "défectueux" ? D'ici quelques mois peut être que cela va s'aggraver et la ça ne vas surement pas te plaire.. Je te conseille d'aller l'échanger à nouveau et d'envoyer un email à un responsable Apple en France..

Bonne chance en tout cas !

(Sinon je vous raconte mon histoire avec mon iPad Mini 1 er gen')

Je l'ai reçu niquel tout va bien, ma copine le casse 1 mois plus tard on fait passer par son assurance hop personne ne paye rien 2 eme iPad, au bout de 2 mois il redémarre tout seul, chauffe assez de temps en temps, ne répond plus du tout etc après restaurations multiples.. UPS échange à nouveau etc 3eme iPad ok tout va bien et 2 mois plus tard (il n'est jamais tombé ni rien) j'ai des poussières sous l'écran.. Alors la ras le cul je me le refais échanger via UPS etc et la j'ai reçu le nouveau direct revendu !! 280&#8364; neuf avec une housse, j'ai fais une bonne affaire au final j'avais mon iPad quasiment 1 an et je l'ai revendu au prix du neuf actuel presque, cool la garantie Apple mais marre de chez marre d'avoir autant de désagréments .. Du coup je voulais m'acheter l'iPad Mini Retina le mois prochain et la j'hésite maintenant..


----------

